# 0160-Hot Chat: KatzenHai./.HFM und D-SMS



## KatzenHai (28 April 2004)

Ich hatte es bereits angedeutet - es hat mich mal wieder erwischt.

Die näheren Infos ergeben sich aus meinem Reaktionsschreiben, mit dem ich auf heutige Rechnung (s. später) reagiere.

Firma
HFM Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH
Dammtorstr. 12
20354 Hamburg

Vorab per Telefax: 040/41110-971

KatzenHai./.HFM GmbH
„Kunden-Nr.“ ... / Rg.Nr. ...

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit zeigen wir Ihnen an, dass uns Herr KatzenHai (Anschrift) mit der Wahrnehmung seiner rechtlichen Interessen beauftragt hat. Ordnungsgemäße Vollmacht wird anwaltlich versichert und kann auf Wunsch auch schriftlich vorgelegt werden.

1.	Hintergrund ist Ihre o.a. Rechnung vom 26.04.2004. Unserem Mandanten ist die Inanspruchnahme nicht erklärlich, da er weder am angegebenen Zeitpunkt noch sonst eine gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistung beansprucht oder empfangen hat.

2.	Unser Mandant hat allerdings von der Ihrerseits angegebenen Mobiltelefonnummer 0160-96669151 zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt zwei SMS empfangen:

_+4916096669151 Willkommen im Hot Chat! 75 ct. je SMS bei Abn. mind. 75 Stk. Info Datensch. + AGB www.d-sms.com oder 040-41166730 D-SMS GmbH, für Abbruch sende Wort OFF._

Unmittelbar danach empfing unser Mandant folgende SMS:

_+4916096669151 Wann bist du denn heute abend wieder da?_

Beide SMS sind gerichtssicher abgespeichert und archiviert.

3.	Am Freitag vergangener Woche erhielt unser Mandant einen Ihm unerklärlichen Anruf einer Frau ... Ihres Hauses, die um einen Rückruf wegen „eines wichtigen Informationsabgleichs“ bat.

Unser Mandant hat dann Nachmittags ein Gespräch mit Ihrem Herrn ... geführt. Dieser entlockte unserem Mandanten dessen Adresse unter dem Vorwand, einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis versenden zu wollen, um Missbrauchsfälle des Handys unseres Mandanten auszuschließen. 

4.	Umso erstaunter ist unser Mandant nun, statt eines Einzelverbindungsnachweises eine Rechnung zu erhalten. Unser Mandant wird diese Rechnung nicht begleichen.

Grund dieser ernsthaften und endgültigen Erfüllungsverweigerung ist, dass

a)	ausweislich der zitierten SMS ein Vertragsschluss mit einer Fa. D SMS entstanden wäre – Ihr Verhältnis zu dieser Firma ist nicht ersichtlich; dies gilt insbesondere für eine Inkassovollmacht;

b)	mangels Vertragsverhältnisses unseres Mandanten kein Vergütungsanspruch (weder zu Ihnen, noch zur Fa. D SMS) besteht; die unverlangt zugesandten SMS unterfallen § 241a BGB, seitens unseres Mandanten liegt Ihnen weder ein Vertragsangebot noch eine -annahme vor;

c)	selbstverständlich kein Vertragsschluss durch Schweigen zu Stande kam, unser Mandant also nicht zur Vermeidung eines Vertragsschlusses zur Sendung einer SMS mit dem Text „OFF“ verpflichtet gewesen wäre;

d)	eine Preisangabe vor Vertragsschluss gesetzliche Voraussetzung eines Vergütungsanspruchs gewesen wäre – die oben erstzitierte (Eröffnungs-SMS) enthält zwar die Preisangabe; auf diese SMS hin ist aber durch unseren Mandanten keinerlei Kontaktaufnahme erfolgt, mittels derer unser Mandant Ihr Vertragsangebot angenommen hätte;

e)	ein solches Vertragsverhältnis (SMS-Chat) ohnehin nicht über eine normale Handynummer (0160xxxxxxx) abzuwickeln ist, sondern die Nutzung einer der bekannten Sondernummerngassen (7xxxx, 8xxxx) voraus setzt;

f)	(vorsorglich) ein Berufen auf Passagen der AGBs der D SMS oder Ihres Hauses entfällt, da diese mangels Vertrags natürlich nicht wirksam einbezogen wurden; im Übrigen ist nicht erklärlich, wie Ihre AGB einen Vertrag mit der Fa. D SMS betreffen können/sollen.

5.	Wir weisen darauf hin, dass wir – auch durch Beobachtung der Entwicklungen am Markt, z.B. über die Internetseiten _computerbetrug.de_ und _dialerschutz.de_ – Anlass für die Vermutung haben, dass Ihrerseits gezielt eine Vermögensgefährdung von Handybesitzern vorgenommen wird, um die Unerfahrenheit zum eigenen Vermögensvorteil auszunutzen. 

Der Einsatz einer verschleierten Telefonnummer, die Lockanrufe zur Ermittlung von Namen und Anschrift der Handybesitzer, die telefonische Behauptung, diese diene der Sicherheit des Handybesitzers, die Verwirrung der auf Ihrer Seite beteiligten Firmen – es wäre nach unserer Auffassung ausreichender Anfangsverdacht für eine strafrechtliche Überprüfung gegeben, ob diese Facetten Ihrer „Serviceleistung“ systematisch ausgebracht werden, um die Unerfahrenheit der Handynutzer unter Verschleierung der wahren Tatsachen auszunutzen. Es handelt sich ja vorliegend nicht um einen Einzelfall – Ihr Haus geht nach diesem System ja seit geraumer Zeit vor.

Vor diesem Hintergrund wird unser Mandant die „Rechnungssumme“ nicht begleichen. Weitere Mahnung sind entbehrlich. Für gerichtliche Verfahren sind wir zustellungsbevollmächtigt.

Sollten wir oder unser Mandant ein erneutes Berühmen Ihrerseits des behaupteten Anspruchs in schriftlicher oder anderer Form zur Kenntnis erhalten, werden wir ohne weitere Stellungnahme negative Feststellungsklage einreichen und eine strafrechtliche Überprüfung Ihres Handelns veranlassen. Als weiteres Berühmen des Anspruchs würden wir auch eine nunmehr erfolgende Zusendung des avisierten „Einzelverbindungsnachweises“ ansehen, da – wie oben aufgeführt – alle Verbindungen bekannt sind und keiner weiteren Belegung bedürfen.

Wir fordern Sie vor diesem Hintergrund auf, uns hierher schriftlich bis zum
*30.04.2004*
zu erklären, dass Sie die Forderung gegen unseren Mandanten nicht weiter verfolgen werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Die Rechnung beläuft sich übrigens auf € 56,25 (75 x €0,75) ...


----------



## spinne (28 April 2004)

meiner meinung nach viel zu lang gehalten.....ne ...... liest maximal bis zu punkt 3.
wenn überhaupt....
vor gericht auch nicht verwendbar ...nur deine gesicherten daten.
im endeffekt die selbe heisse luft wie die der inkassofirma 

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod_


----------



## Qoppa (28 April 2004)

... so schnell können Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen 



			
				Katzenhai am 9.2. bezüglich HAS schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, mich ruft nie einer an.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2004)

spinne schrieb:
			
		

> vor gericht auch nicht verwendbar ...nur deine gesicherten daten.


Ja? Bitte erläutere mir diese These.

@Qoppa:
Hatte ich ganz vergessen - nun, dann wünsche ich mir heute mal für in zehn Wochen, dass die von HFM dann noch existieren und sich sportlicher als meine bisherigen persönlichen Kontrahenten verhalten ...


----------



## spinne (28 April 2004)

na ok techno  
ne nicht ganz legitime firma, die in ihren statuten nicht unbedingt die vollständige zufriedenstellung ihrer kunden zu grunde legt,....liest max.bis.....
rechtlich genug??? 8)


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

spinne schrieb:
			
		

> na ok techno
> ne nicht ganz legitime firma, die in ihren statuten nicht unbedingt die vollständige zufriedenstellung ihrer kunden zu grunde legt,....liest max.bis.....
> rechtlich genug??? 8)


In rechtlicher Hinsicht ist es unumgänglich, von Anfang an substantiiert (d.h. qualifiziert und ausführlich) vorzutragen. Nicht wenige, der negativ für den den Verbraucher ausgegangenen Urteile endeten so, weil der Verbraucher lediglich pauschal die Forderung bestritten hatte und eben nicht ausführlich vorgetragen hatte. Nachzulesen in vielen Urteilen bei DialerundRecht.

Man trägt also nicht unbedingt für die Gegenseite vor, sondern bereits im Hinblick auf einen Prozess. Und diesen würde Katzenhai ja nicht "von der Bettkante stoßen"... :lol: 

Also erstmal nachgedacht, bevor derart gepostet.

1anwalt1


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> _*Schrieb zu Beginn des Threads: *_Ich hatte es bereits angedeutet - es hat mich mal wieder erwischt.
> 
> Die näheren Infos ergeben sich aus meinem Reaktionsschreiben, mit dem ich auf heutige Rechnung (s. später) reagiere.
> 
> ...





@ KatzenHai, hast Du schon Post? In genau gleicher Sache und in Anlehnung an Deinen Widerspruch erhielt ich gestern einen Anruf von der HFM (oder besser einem Hotlinemitarbeiter der _D SMS GmbH_). Er räumte ein, dass man die Forderung storniert hat. Diesen feigen Rückzug lasse ich mir nun schriftlich bestätigen - es fragt sich nur warum man so kulant ist. Ich werde nachhaken und  das hoffentlich demnächst eingehende Schreiben der HFM hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Mai 2004)

Bislang ist nichts da. Ich melde sofort, wenn (und hoffe weiter, dass man nicht kneift!)


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2004)

@ KatzenHai, so nun isser da - mein Stornobrief! Ohne eigene Zeichen, ohne Unterschrift und ohne Sinn. Hier kann sich jeder selbst überzeugen, wie die HFM versucht, sich aus der Affaire zu ziehen. Wohl gemerkt, ich hatte absichtlich die Nummer der HFM angeSMSt.



			
				HFM schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> durch einen Systemfehler unsererseits ist es zu einer fehlerhaften Rechungsstellung gekommen, die wir natürlich ohne weitere Kosten stornieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Mai 2004)

HFM schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> durch einen Systemfehler unsererseits ist es zu einer fehlerhaften Rechungsstellung gekommen, die wir natürlich ohne weitere Kosten stornieren.
> 
> ...



Reicht dir das? Ein Rechnungsstorno ist ja noch kein Forderungsverzicht, sondern zunächst nur ein formeller Akt - erst Recht, wenn ausdrücklich der oben hervor gehobene Satz beinhaltet ist ...

Wenn die mir auch so was schreiben - s. vorletzter Absatz meines Schreibens oben im Thread  :evil:


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht dir das?


...natürlich noch nicht! Für weiteres, siehe PN!


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Mai 2004)

Ok,

dann warten wir mal ab, was die mir so schreiben. Ich muss, glaube ich, nächste Woche mal nachhaken ...


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Mai 2004)

Nachdem heute nichts kam:
Firma HFM
Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH
Dammtorstr. 12
20354 Hamburg

KatzenHai./.HFM GmbH
„Kundennummer“ 00070395 / Rg.Nr. 187815

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir nehmen Bezug auf unser Schreiben vom 28.04.2004 und stellen vorab fest, dass Sie die geforderte Bestätigung nicht erteilt haben.

Weiterhin haben wir inzwischen den begründeten Verdacht, dass Sie in fortgesetzter Weise gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verstoßen, sofern Ihnen die für Ihre Tätigkeit notwendige Inkassoerlaubnis des zuständigen Amtsgerichts nicht vorliegt. Wir haben diesbezüglich heute eine Überprüfung veranlasst.

Wir bereiten weiterhin derzeit die negative Feststellungsklage gegen Sie und die Fa. D-SMS vor, welche wir Ende kommender Woche vor dem Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach anhängig machen werden, falls uns nicht bis dahin die geforderte Verzichtserklärung vorliegt. 

Wir weisen erneut darauf hin, dass ausreichender Tatverdacht sowohl gegen Ihre Geschäftsführung als auch gegen Ihre Mitarbeiter ... und ... besteht. Diesbezügliche Veranlassung bleibt ausdrücklich vorbehalten.

Gleichlautendes Schreiben haben wir an die Fa. D-SMS – welche wir ebenfalls in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren berücksichtigen würden – versandt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Mal sehen, wie mutig die wirklich sind ...


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht dir das? Ein Rechnungsstorno ist ja noch kein Forderungsverzicht, sondern zunächst nur ein formeller Akt - erst Recht, wenn ausdrücklich der oben hervor gehobene Satz beinhaltet ist ...


Nun habe ich doch noch einmal nachgehakt und erhielt ein Schreiben eines Hamburger Rechtsanwaltes, in der Mönckebergstr. 19 (auch Sitz der HFM GmbH). Er gab unter Vorlage einer Vollmacht an, die Interessen der HFM GmbH zu vertreten und dass jeglicher Schriftverkehr nun an ihn zu richten sei. Auf die generelle Verzichtserklärung ging er überhaupt nicht ein sondern verwies mich an ein bei der StA Hamburg anhängiges "Sammelverfahren", unter Angbe eines dortigen Aktenzeichens.
Was nun die Ermittlungen gem. StGB/StPO und meine zivilen Belange miteinander zu tun haben sollen, hat er mir noch nicht erkärt.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> +4916096669*** Willkommen im Hot Chat! 75 ct. je SMS bei Abn. mind. 75 Stk. Info Datensch. + AGB www.d-sms.com oder 040-41166730 D-SMS GmbH, für Abbruch sende Wort OFF.[/i]


Mein Handy wurde übrigens fachgerecht in einem EDV-Labor ausgewertet. Die von mir empfangene SMS (gleicher Wortlaut, wie bei Dir) kam von der dänischen Nummer 00 45 40390999.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Juni 2004)

Tja,

sie haben sich ja nicht mehr bei mir gemeldet. :bang:
Nachem ich einige Zeit in Arbeit ersoffen bin, wollte ich gerade wieder loslegen - da kamen die netten Bilder und Infos aus Hamburg. :dafuer:

Bevor ich da einen Notgeschäftsführer bestellen muss oder jemandem einen Hafturlaub zur Güteverhandlung verschaffe, lasse ich es lieber mit der neg. Feststellungsklage.

Aktiv angehen wird man mich ja nun ohnehin wohl nicht mehr ...

Mal wieder "unsportlich gewonnen" :evil:

P.S.: Danische Nummer? Ich denke, Dänen lügen nicht ?!


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2004)

Moooment mal - die Hamburger hatten sich gestern auf die HAS gestürzt. Die HFMler sind noch im Rennen!


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Juni 2004)

Stimmt, ich war vorschnell wg. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=63455#63455



			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma der beiden in Quickborn und auf Mallorca gemeldeten Geschäftsleute soll den Ermittlungen zufolge zu dem Firmennetzwerk gehören, zu dem eben auch die *Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH (HFM)*, die Digital Web Media Ltd., die Euro Line Deutschland, Nesa Inkasso sowie New Biz Media GmbH gehören.



Muss ich doch noch mal überlegen ...


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Moooment mal - die Hamburger hatten sich gestern auf die HAS gestürzt. Die HFMler sind noch im Rennen!



Laut Heise hockt HFM mit im versenkten Kutter.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48686

MfG
L.


----------



## Insider (29 Juni 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Heise hockt HFM mit im versenkten Kutter.


Nein, aber dort werden wohl heute die Schredder auf Hochtouren laufen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Juni 2004)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ernsthaft? Die Hamburger StA hat's vergeigt?
Da bin ich aber schon etwas enttäuscht.   Ich hätte denen ein besseres Timing zugetraut.

MfG
L.


----------

